# Applying for an apprenticeship



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Its not too late. Have you considered other trades? Plumbers, pipefitters, and tinners all make more money than electricians in my area.


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 7, 2017)

It looks like around here they all make about the same amount. I'm really interested in the electrical field and that's what I would really like to pursue.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

in the bay area you make the most money being an electrician or working on elevators out of all other trades, anything working with electrical is $


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 7, 2017)

How much can I expect to make as an electrician? My buddy has been electrician for 7 years and only makes 23/hr with little to no overtime. That concerns me a bit since I will essentially be making less or the same that I do now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @xandrew245x!

26 isn't too old at all, many do it much later in life than that.

For the best money in your area Union is the way to go.


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 7, 2017)

Should I try for the union apprenticeship or can I join the union later on in my career. I don't mind making 20-23 an hour starting out, but I would like more advancement as I gain more experience. I heard it's fairly hard to get into the union.


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 7, 2017)

Also is there overtime opportunities, I have plenty of overtime where I work now and I really hate giving that up.


----------



## SESINC (Dec 8, 2017)

xandrew245x said:


> How much can I expect to make as an electrician? My buddy has been electrician for 7 years and only makes 23/hr with little to no overtime. That concerns me a bit since I will essentially be making less or the same that I do now.


I'd say if you're going into it solely based on how much money you can make its probably not going to work out.
There's a ton to learn and this takes years- do it for money only and you're not going to be happy.

FYI-20's and 30's are perfect for this trade.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

xandrew245x said:


> Should I try for the union apprenticeship or can I join the union later on in my career. I don't mind making 20-23 an hour starting out, but I would like more advancement as I gain more experience. I heard it's fairly hard to get into the union.


The upside with the union is the wages are stated right in the contract how much you will make during your apprenticeship. The contractor can not BS you or string you along. 

If you are relying on OT to get by I suggest you look elsewhere. The construction trades are busy now but this industry is boom and bust. There is a reason there is a "shortage" in the trades and it has to do with the lack of stable employment.


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 7, 2017)

I want to pursue being an electrician because it's something I believe I would actually enjoy doing. I do not enjoy what I do now at all and honestly I'm miserable doing my job. I've thought of being an electrician since high school but have never followed it. I'm not looking to be rich, but I am looking for something I can make a decent living off of. I'll make more an hour as a journeyman than I do now, but right now I work a lot of over time.

I applied to the union, but I have to wait about 6 months before they even start going through the applications, and I don't have a good feeling that I'm going to get accepted in.


----------

